# [SOLVED] Problem With Android Tablet



## sweetrosette (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a Proscan tablet, model PLT7777G-Q, that has an Android 4.1.1 OS. I don't know if I'm running Jelly Bean or what. Anyway, I keep getting the error message, "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped."

I read several solutions on a search engine that stated I should delete all the apps back to the factory settings, which I did but none of that worked. Another solution to clear data in google services framework but I don't have google service framework because I have a tablet and not a phone. One solution said the tablet should be formatted. 

However, I have many books on my tablet, bought and paid for ,and I don't want to lose them. What do I do to save my books on my tablet before I format, and how do I format the tablet in this condition?

Any advice you can give me will be sincerely appreciated......:smile:

Regards, 
Rosie...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Problem With Android Tablet*

Uninstall all of the updates for Google Maps, then reinstall them.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Android Tablet*

You do have jelly bean. see if the following works

How to fix the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped error - AndroidPIT


----------



## sweetrosette (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Android Tablet*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Uninstall all of the updates for Google Maps, then reinstall them.


Thank you so much for replying to my post. I have uninstalled every one of my apps several times, but still get the annoying "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped."

At this point the only thing I'd like to know is how to remove all my books so I can reformat my tablet. Seems reformatting is the only thing left to do but I don't want to lose all the books I've paid for.

Any suggestions on how to do this?

Thanks,
Rosie...


----------



## sweetrosette (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Android Tablet*



sobeit said:


> You do have jelly bean. see if the following works
> 
> How to fix the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped error - AndroidPIT


Thank you so much, sobeit, for your suggestion. However, none of the solutions on the website you gave me has worked. 

So, as I stated to MasterChief, what I'd like to do now, is remove my books from my tablet so I can reformat it. If you know how I can remove the books on my tablet, I'd appreciate you telling me so I can save them. Then I'll reformat my tablet and see if that works.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Problem With Android Tablet*

How did you purchase the books? Through the Play Store?


----------



## sweetrosette (Dec 22, 2007)

*Solved.....Re: Problem With Android Tablet*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How did you purchase the books? Through the Play Store?


Yes, I purchased my books thru the Play Store.

However, I made the decision to reformat my tablet anyway, without knowing if I'd lose my books or not. They weren't accessible the way it was (with the tablet not working}, so it was as if I'd lost them anyway.

Before I reformatted, the instructions for Reset says formatting will erase all data from the tablet's internal storage, including my google account. It was this loss of my gmail account which made me think I'd lose my books. I hit Reset hoping for the best. 

When I restarted my tablet, turns out I didn't lose my gmail account's email name and password, so everything associated with it came back, and all my worrying about my books was for naught.

Thank you MasterChief and sobeit, for answering my post. 

It's too bad this Android product has been put out without an established tech support call center for the problems that are cropping up. These electronics, now days, are so complicated, with so many different models, those of us who own them need a person to talk to about the glitches. Shame on Google.......


----------



## sweetrosette (Dec 22, 2007)

*SOLVED.....Re: Problem With Android Tablet*

Problem is solved


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Problem With Android Tablet*

Glad that solved the problem then.

Just FYI, once purchased on the Play Store, the transaction is always available for a new download with that Google Account.


----------

